# 3M automotive tape for front license plate?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would be concerned about paint damage from the 3M tape.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't see the 3M tape holding it on for very long. If you bend the plate to fit perfectly to the bumper, maybe.


----------



## Zene (Oct 30, 2012)

well, I would bend it to contour.
Fixing peeled paint seems better then holes + paint fix


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Magnets, thats what i use atleast never fell off yet haha

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Zene (Oct 30, 2012)

Cool! can you show me???


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Zene said:


> Cool! can you show me???


I would but my plate was stolen haha long story, ill have a new one by new year

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Just don't use a front license plate. Take a picture with it taped on.. drive with it off until you move. If you get pulled over and ticketed.. just show up to court with the picture and you get let off the hook. My friend has done this 12 times on his car. I don't know why but he just refuses to put a front plate on his sports car so he does it. Hasn't paid for a ticket yet, LOL. Cops rarely ticket for it anyway unless you go through a checkpoint. My aunt got away with no front plate for a year in Texas before getting one


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about using 3M tape, but I agree, you'd need it to contour if you wanted it in the center. 3M shouldn't hurt the paint at all- it's how all our badges are held on.


----------



## Zene (Oct 30, 2012)

Sunline, this is exactly what i thought.


----------

